# Prozent Rechnung



## Bogna (19. Jul 2006)

...ich muss Sekunden als Prozent Zahl ausgeben, wobei:

  4 Minuten sind  = 100 %
14 Minuten = 0%

Wie kann ich jetzt z.B. die 261 Sekunden = 97,5% Elegant umwandeln bzw. welche Formel sollte ich einsetzen? Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke für die Antworten 
Bogna


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jul 2006)

Das ist ist ein Programmierforum für Java und keins für Mathe aus Klasse 7 oder 8.  :roll:


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

Bogna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4 Minuten sind  = 100 %
> 14 Minuten = 0%
> Wie kann ich jetzt z.B. die 261 Sekunden = 97,5% ...



Was soll das denn für eine Art Prozentrechnung sein?  :shock:


----------



## SamHotte (19. Jul 2006)

Ich rate mal ins Blaue: es geht um Sport, die beste Zeit (4 min.) gibt die 1, die schlechteste die 6, und nach dem Prozentwert dazwischen wird über die anderen Noten entschieden ...

Edit: "gibt" statt "geben"


----------



## padde479 (19. Jul 2006)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, dass Du 14 Minuten auf 100% setzt und 4 Minuten auf 0%. Dann kannst Du nämlich den Kettensatz anwenden.

Für Dein Beispiel: 14 Minuten entsprechen 840 Sekunden. 261 Sekunden sind 21 mehr als 240 (4 Minuten in Sekunden). Dann ziehst Du 21 von 840 ab, also 819 Sekunden. Dann kommt der Kettensatz ins Spiel:

x - 819
840 - 100
=> x= (819*100)/840=97,5%


Und das in Java zu implementieren sollte also kein Problem darstellen.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

Aha! Das hört sich logisch an. Also:

<= 4 min ==> 100 %
>=14 min ==> 0%

Alles dazwischen linear proportional.

Damit käme ich auf folgende Formen

100*(1 - (zeit-4min) /(10 min)) für 4min <= zeit <= 14 min.

Da komme ich bei 261 s allerdings auf 96.5% und nicht 97.5%

Machen wir hier jetzt etwa nicht nur Hausaufgaben, sondern
entwickeln gleich dazu die eigentliche Aufgabenstellung?

 ???:L  :noe:


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

@padde479

Also von einem _Kettensatz_ habe ich noch nie etwas gehört  ???:L 

Ich sehe allerdings, daß du im Gegensatz zu meinem Ansatz, auf diese
97.5% kommst und nicht auf meine 96.5%  :shock: 

Kannst du mir aufzeigen, was an meinem Lösungsansatz falsch war? ???:L

Edit: Mein Post habe ich im übrigen parallel mit padde's verfaßt.


----------



## millinär (19. Jul 2006)

öhm ich komm auch auf 96,5


----------



## Bogna (20. Jul 2006)

DANKE!  * padde479* sowas habe ich gesucht 

Bogna


----------



## padde479 (21. Jul 2006)

> DANKE!  padde479 sowas habe ich gesucht



Bitte. Bei mathematischen Fragestellungen kannst immer gerne zu mir kommen


----------



## Bert Brenner (21. Jul 2006)

Ich muss mich doch noch mal einmischen:

Ich komme auch auf den selben Lösungsweg wie Leroy, jetzt erklär mir doch mal einer was an dem falsch sein soll?

@padde: Und erklär mir doch mal folgendes Ergebnis:

Verstrichene Zeit: 14 Minuten bzw. 840 Sekunden
840 Sekunden sind 600 Mehr als 240
Nun ziehe ich 600 von 840 ab, sind 240
x= (240*100)/840=28,6%

Wo doch nach Fragestellung 14 Minuten 0% sein sollen.


----------



## padde479 (21. Jul 2006)

Ich bin doch nicht euer Nachhilfelehrer! Selber denken macht schlau


----------



## Bert Brenner (21. Jul 2006)

Ich wollte mit dem Beispiel nur aufzeigen das dein Rechenweg vielleicht nicht korrekt ist.


----------



## The_S (21. Jul 2006)

Hm, erklär uns trotzdem mal bitte deinen Ansatz. Denn auch ich komme auf 96,5%.  :###


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Jul 2006)

Jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt! 


[schild=6 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]96.5% for President!!![/schild]
 :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## mattulla (21. Jul 2006)

Also ich komme auch auf 96,5%

meine Formel wäre eigelntlich wie die von Leroy, vll etwas allgemeiner:

a = 4min = 100%
b = 14min = 0%

erg = 1- [(Zeit - a * 60) / (b - a) * 60]


Die 97,5 kann ich auch beim Besten Willen nicht rauskriegen, aber vll zeigt mir ja noch jemand meinen Denkfehler auf. Zumal wenn man leichte Zahlen wie 240sek, 840sek oder 540sek einsetzt die Formel stehts das richtige Ergebnis bringt


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Jul 2006)

... und *vier*

[schild=6 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]96.5% for President!!![/schild]
 :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus: 

[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Ich verlange Podiumsdiskussion/Elefantenrunde mit padde479![/schild]


----------



## Beni (21. Jul 2006)

Rechnet ihr viel ( "1 - .." ), das kann man doch einfacher machen :bae: 


```
public class Main {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        double min = 14*60;
        double max = 4*60;
        
        double value = 261;
        
        print( min, max, min );   // min = 0%
        print( min, max, value ); // value = 96.5%
        print( min, max, max );   // max = 100%
    }
    
    public static void print( double min, double max, double value ){
        System.out.println( (value-min)/(max-min) * 100 + "%" ); // <- einfach :o)
    }
}
```

P.S. Ich tipp jetzt mal auf einen Tippfehler von padde


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Jul 2006)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S. Ich tipp jetzt mal auf einen Tippfehler von padde



Naja, aber das hilft uns ja nicht wirklich, da in der Aufgabenvorgabe (O-Poster)
ja eben 97.5% als Beispiel stand, womit unsere Lösungen (Vermutung bzgl. Aufgabenstellung)
dann ja falsch wären.  ???:L


----------



## bogna (21. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

...also der Ansatz von *BENI* ist 100% Korrekt, SMILE – damit kann das Thread geschlossen werden ich DANKE Euch 

cu. bogna
PS. schmatz an BENI


----------

